# St. Pat's Irish Stout



## redbrinkman1955 (Jan 15, 2008)

I used LD Carlson Breiess Dried Malt Extract Traditional dark I used about 1 1/2 cups with about half the booster.Used White lab liquid Irish Ale yeast 
wlp004 also used LD Carlson yeast nutrient 2 tsp for the batch Started the batch yesterday will see how it comes out.
_________________
Act as if Today is the last day of your Life 
Stoutdrinker 55 
!. High Country Canadian Draft Bottled(Good) 
2. Jamaican Rum Aging in Oak Barrel 
3. Cream Soda Conditioning in Bottles 
4. Basic Honey Mead (Fermenting) 
5. St. Pat's Irsh Stout (Fermenting  
   Posting from (mrbeerfans.com)


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 15, 2008)

I tried a stout in my old mr. beer kit. It won't bad but, not guiness that is for sure.
The last beer I made was some type of red ale, can't remember. I do remember that the abv. was 10%. It tasted it to.
Just got rid of all my brewing stuff last month. 2 mr. beer kits, about 40 bottles plastic and glass swing top, and my real kit with the buckets and all. 
Just found I wasn't doing it much anymore.
Hope it turns out god for you.


----------



## redbrinkman1955 (Jan 26, 2008)

Ok it's been two weeks tommorow and I think I will take a shot full and try it out Hopefully it is ready to put into secondary fermentor I think I will give it a week more or so. then break out the copper drops and into the botttles for another week then off to the fridge. dont want to rush this batch
Redbrinkman1955
Good Luck and Good Brewing


----------

